# rhinestone decal material qu...



## IDEAGUY (Jun 4, 2009)

*I was wondering if people were using the VENTURESHIELD
product for decal material successfully. I got a sample from
a car detailing shop, as well as a sample of the expel. 
Anyone have advise for me on this? I know people have
been researching this, but was wondering about conclusions.
thanks!*


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Chaeck out this thread as it has been talking about all of the different types of materials people have been trying for doing the decals. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t114506.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is another thread that talks more about the different materials and where to find them. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650.html

Also here is another thread to check out. This one shows designs people have made and which materials they used. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t123798.html


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes i have used it it works for me. 340* 10-12 seconds.


----------

